# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مقایسه بین پزشکی ایران و اصفهان

## 12345678910

دوستانی که اطلاع دارن لطفا بنده رو در خصوص سطح دو دانشگاه و خوابگاهاشون در جریان بذارن و بگن که در انتخاب رشته کدوم رو بالاتر قرار بدم

----------


## _Fateme_

ببین دوست عزیز بستگی داره؟؟ محل زندگی خودتون کجاست؟؟ 
اگه از لحاظ تاپ بودنو اینا بگیم خوب اصفهان بهتره ولی خوابگاهو نمیدونم ولی تو همین فروم یکی میگفت دوستش پرستاری ایرانه و خوابگاهاش عالیه ولی به علاقه خودت نگاه کن که کجارو دوی داری؟

----------


## 12345678910

> ببین دوست عزیز بستگی داره؟؟ محل زندگی خودتون کجاست؟؟ 
> اگه از لحاظ تاپ بودنو اینا بگیم خوب اصفهان بهتره ولی خوابگاهو نمیدونم ولی تو همین فروم یکی میگفت دوستش پرستاری ایرانه و خوابگاهاش عالیه ولی به علاقه خودت نگاه کن که کجارو دوی داری؟


پس چرا ایران زودتر از اصفهان پر میشه؟

----------


## _Fateme_

> پس چرا ایران زودتر از اصفهان پر میشه؟



اونم بستگی داره چون اکثرا دوست دارن تهرانو الویت بزارم یعنی علاقشون اینه بیان تهران تا اصفهان

----------


## 12345678910

> اونم بستگی داره چون اکثرا دوست دارن تهرانو الویت بزارم یعنی علاقشون اینه بیان تهران تا اصفهان


اگه کسی ایران بخونه میتونه منتقل اصفهان بشه؟

----------


## _Fateme_

> اگه کسی ایران بخونه میتونه منتقل اصفهان بشه؟


خیلی شرایط انتقالی سخته 
شما نگفتین خودتون کجایین؟

----------


## 12345678910

> خیلی شرایط انتقالی سخته 
> شما نگفتین خودتون کجایین؟


من اصفهانم ولی تهرانم خونه داریم ولی تا چند ماه دیگه خالی نمیشه و باید این مدت برم خوابگاه خودمم تهران دوست دارم دارم دیوانه میشم

----------


## _Fateme_

> من اصفهانم ولی تهرانم خونه داریم ولی تا چند ماه دیگه خالی نمیشه و باید این مدت برم خوابگاه خودمم تهران دوست دارم دارم دیوانه میشم


خوب رتبتم بگو پس اگه اینجوریه اول تهرانو بزن؟ شاید اصلا ایران پر شد

----------


## sinnna

تهران سطح دانشگاه هاش بهتره
پایتختی گفتن؟!

----------


## 12345678910

[QUOTE=_Fateme_;1188533]

خوب رتبتم بگو پس اگه اینجوریه اول تهرانو بزن؟ شاید اصلا ایران پر شد[/Qرتبم جوریه که بر اساس پارسال بهشتی نیمسال دومو میارم ولی امسال بدلیل سهمیه پنج درصد ممکنه بهشتی نیارم

----------


## 12345678910

> خوب رتبتم بگو پس اگه اینجوریه اول تهرانو بزن؟ شاید اصلا ایران پر شد


رتبم جوریه که بر اساس پارسال بهشتی نیمسال دومو میارم ولی امسال بدلیل سهمیه پنج درصد ممکنه بهشتی نیارم

----------


## 12345678910

> تهران سطح دانشگاه هاش بهتره
> پایتختی گفتن؟!


آخه میگم ارزششو داره که آدم بره خوابگاه بخاطرش؟

----------


## sinnna

اگر در همه ترم ها میخاید خوابگاه باشید اصلا ارزش نداره همون اصفهان بهتره
آدم با خواهر و برادراش توی یک خونه کنار نمیاد چه برسه به خوابگاه؟! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 12345678910

> اگر در همه ترم ها میخاید خوابگاه باشید اصلا ارزش نداره همون اصفهان بهتره
> آدم با خواهر و برادراش توی یک خونه کنار نمیاد چه برسه به خوابگاه؟!


نه احتمالا یه ترم

----------


## sinnna

ایران بهتره
فقط آدم وقتی میره تهران رفتار و اخلاقش عوض میشه
موفق باشید.

----------


## 12345678910

> ایران بهتره
> فقط آدم وقتی میره تهران رفتار و اخلاقش عوض میشه
> موفق باشید.


چطور عوض میشه

----------


## 12345678910

بچه ها لطفا کمک کنین خیلی مهمه

----------


## 12345678910

> بچه ها لطفا کمک کنین خیلی مهمه


دوستان؟

----------


## omid94

ایران فقط به خاطر تهران بودنش زودتر پر میشه وگرنه از لحاظ دانشگاهی اصلا قابل قیاس با اصفهان نیست.
خداییش دلت میاد؟
من زینبیه اصفهانو با جردن تهران عوض نمی کنم اصفهان عشقه عشق

----------


## 12345678910

> پزشکی اصفهان خیلی سرتره
> کنکوری های 97 توجه 
> بلاشک شما میتونید در کنکور 97 پدیده باشید، البته اگه خودتون بخواید
> میتونید برای راهنمایی رایگان به محمد خرمی نیا - نابغه کنکور 96 :: کنکور مراجعه کنید


واقعا اینطوریه

----------


## 12345678910

> ایران فقط به خاطر تهران بودنش زودتر پر میشه وگرنه از لحاظ دانشگاهی اصلا قابل قیاس با اصفهان نیست.
> خداییش دلت میاد؟
> من زینبیه اصفهانو با جردن تهران عوض نمی کنم اصفهان عشقه عشق


کسایی که میگن اصفهان از ایران بهتره میتونن بگن برچه اساس این حرفو میزنن؟

----------


## omid94

> کسایی که میگن اصفهان از ایران بهتره میتونن بگن برچه اساس این حرفو میزنن؟


چون اصفهان قدمت 70 ساله داره میتونید یه سر به سایت هر دو دانشگاه بندازید

----------


## 12345678910

> چون اصفهان قدمت 70 ساله داره میتونید یه سر به سایت هر دو دانشگاه بندازید


مگه فقط قدمت مهمه من از لحاظ اساتید و امکانات و خوابگاه و بیمارستان ها میگم

----------


## omid94

> مگه فقط قدمت مهمه من از لحاظ اساتید و امکانات و خوابگاه و بیمارستان ها میگم


ببین دوست عزیز
در رشته پزشکی همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره البته من منکر امکانات و تیپ بالاتر دانشگاه نیستم قطعا موثره ولی فقط کارتو راحت تر می کنه شما برای این که یه پزشک خوب بشی باید زیاد رفرنس بخونی باید همیشه آپ تو دیت باشی باید زیاد کیس ببینی باید علائم بیماری ها رو بدونی از نزدیک ببینی حتی ممکنه با علائم روحی بیمار شما پی به بیماریش ببری اینا محقق نمیشه مگر با پشتکار و استعداد و مداومت در کار.
اما در مورد اساتید و بیمارستان ها ببینید اصفهان فکر کنم نزدیک به 15 الی 20 استاد تمام داره ما دکتر ادیبی دکتر برجیس دکتر محمودیه و اساتید دیگه البته اینا اساتید بالینی ان و از لحاظ بیمارستان هم که سرآمدش بیمارستان الزهراست که ارجاعی از استان های دیگه ما چهار محال و یزد و اراک داره و بیمارستان های تخصصی عالی دیگه هم داره.
من خودم آرزوم دانشگاه اصفهان بود حتی بیشتر از دانشگاه تهران ولی خوب نشد قسمت نبود

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> ایران بهتره
> فقط آدم وقتی میره تهران رفتار و اخلاقش عوض میشه
> موفق باشید.


*داداش یجوری گفتی تهران بری اخلاقت عوض میشه انگار تهران نیویورکه ! تهران چیز خاصی نسبت به اصفهان نداره!

ر ا : استارتر عزیز اگر قراره هفت سال از خانوادت دور باشی و مجردی زندگی کنی  از نظر من توصیه نمیشه . اصفهان بخون.*

----------


## 12345678910

> ببین دوست عزیز
> در رشته پزشکی همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره البته من منکر امکانات و تیپ بالاتر دانشگاه نیستم قطعا موثره ولی فقط کارتو راحت تر می کنه شما برای این که یه پزشک خوب بشی باید زیاد رفرنس بخونی باید همیشه آپ تو دیت باشی باید زیاد کیس ببینی باید علائم بیماری ها رو بدونی از نزدیک ببینی حتی ممکنه با علائم روحی بیمار شما پی به بیماریش ببری اینا محقق نمیشه مگر با پشتکار و استعداد و مداومت در کار.
> اما در مورد اساتید و بیمارستان ها ببینید اصفهان فکر کنم نزدیک به 15 الی 20 استاد تمام داره ما دکتر ادیبی دکتر برجیس دکتر محمودیه و اساتید دیگه البته اینا اساتید بالینی ان و از لحاظ بیمارستان هم که سرآمدش بیمارستان الزهراست که ارجاعی از استان های دیگه ما چهار محال و یزد و اراک داره و بیمارستان های تخصصی عالی دیگه هم داره.
> من خودم آرزوم دانشگاه اصفهان بود حتی بیشتر از دانشگاه تهران ولی خوب نشد قسمت نبود


کسی رو میشناسید که ایران درس خونده باشه

----------


## rezaazimi

فقط چهارباغ عباسی

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> کسیو میشناسی که ایران خونده باشه


*نه متاسفانه ولی از من به شما نصیحت دوری خانواده رو مد نظر داشته باش*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 12345678910


پس چرا ایران زودتر از اصفهان پر میشه؟


خب مشخصه..چرا..بخاطر تهران بودن انتخاب میکنن وگرنه رنکینگ شیراز و اصفهان بالاتره...البته فعلا..

بعضیا خب حاضرن برن تهران اصفهان بعضیا بخاطر تعصب مردم اون شهر و..*

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام دوست عزیز من اگر جای شما بودم خودم یه سر میرفتم اول دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان رو از نزدیک میدیدم و بررسی میکردم و از دانشجو هاش سوال میکردم بعدش هم یه بلیط میگرفتم واسه تهران و دانشگاه ایران رو میرفتم خودم بررسی میکردم :Yahoo (83):  

آدم وقتی قراره 7 سال یه جا درس بخونه و زندگی کنه نمیاد تو فضای مجازی راجبش تحقیق کنه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## omid94

دایی های دوستم دو نفرشون استاد تمام دانشگاه ایران هستن دکتر مهدی پرورش متخصص چشم و دکتر منصور پرورش فوق تخصص جراحی مغز و اعصاب که هر دو از بهترین پزشکان تهران هستن یعنی میخوام بگم که ایران هم دانشگاه کمی نیست ولی شما هر جور حساب کنید به خاطر این که دانشگاه اصفهان تک دانشگاه علوم پزشکی این استان البته به لحاظ رنک یک بودن چون دانشگاه کاشان و آزاد نجف آباد هم هست ولی چون در بین استان های مجاور اعم از چهار محال یزد اراک قم کهکیلویه و لرستان حرف اول رو میزنه در حالی که توی تهران دانشگاه تهران و بهشتی سرن نسبت به ایران اصفهان در صدر قرار می گیره من با این که تعصب زیادی روی اصفهان و دانشگاه علوم پزشکیش دارم و با هیجا عوضش نمی کنم ولی میتونم بگم شیراز حتی از اصفهان هم سرتره و در حد دانشگاه تهرانه

----------


## omid94

> همون قضیه ی گربه و گوشت؟


دوست عزیز قراره پزشک این مملکت بشی بهتره در درجه اول روی اخلاق و ادبت کار کنی چون بیشتر به کارت خواهد اومد.
من اگر نیکم و گر بد تو برو خود را باش
هر کسی آن درود عاقبت کار که کشت
صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند لابد در اخلاق خودم دیدم که سوال کردی و بهت جواب دادم.

----------


## omid94

> حقیقتش من خودم اصفهانی نیستمو پدرم اصفهانیه از خیلیام شنیدم که اصفهانیا زیاد با غیر اصفهانیا گرم نمیگیرن ترسم از اینه که تو بیمارستانا زیاد با من خوب کار نکنن


ببین دوست عزیز
فکر کردی قراره تهرانی ها حلوا حلوات کنن...
همهاریسون جا آدم خوب و بد هست اصفهان و تهران نداره بلاخره مردم هر خطه یه سری اخلاق های خاص خودشونو دارن مهم اینه که شما بتونی هر جا هستی خودتو با فرهنگ مردم اونجا وفق بدی.
ولی این وصفی که شما در مورد مردم اصفهان شنیدی اصلا درست نیست.
ولی واقعا اگه حس می کنی تهران راحت تری شک نکن و برو همون تهران چون آدم همیشه باید دنبال راحتی و آسایش خودش باشه.

----------


## susba

خب پرسیدم.
گفتش که زمان ما از نظر رفاهی و امکانات جزو دانشگاهای خوب بود،سطح علمیشم از اصفهان بالاتره.کلا اون زمان پزشکی ایران قطعا بعد از تهران و بهشتی سوم بود.ولی خب الان ممکنه شیراز جلو زده باشه...
از نظر قبولیای تخصص اونایی که تو دوره عمومی حسابی درس می خونن و معدلای نسبتا بالا دارن تخصصشون رو خوب قبول می شن ولی اگه تو عمومی شب امتحانی بوده باشی نه.یعنی امکانات درسی تو دانشگاه وجود داره ولی خودت باید استفاده کنی و بخونی.رتبه های خیلی خوب تخصص هم دارن.
اما در مورد خوابگاه،خوابگاه نسبتا خوبی داره ولی مزیت خاصی نداره.یعنی یه خوابگاه بزرگ با امکانات متوسطه و نمره قبولی رو می گیره اما خیلی خاص و ویژه هم نیست.بعد نکته دیگه ای که هست دانشگاه ایران به خاطر جایی که قرار گرفته که رفت و آمدش خیلی آسون نیست از این نظر خوابگاهیا یه امتیاز دارن نسبت به بومی ها که خوابگاهشون به دانشگاه نزدیکه.ولی بومی ها معمولا به سختی می رن و می آیند و ترافیک همت رو باید پشت سر بگذارن.
و به طور کلی توصیه می شه برای پزشکی اگه دانشگاه شهر دانشجو خودش دانشگاه خوبیه شهر دیگه رو بیخیال شه.البته تخصص فرق داره.
حالا شما هم اگه خودتون اصفهانی هستین دانشگاه اصفهان اولویت داره به نظرم براتون.
به لحاظ برنامه های فرهنگی و تفریحی هم دانشگاه خیلی فعالیه،محوطه و سالن های همایش خیلی شیک و بزرگی داره.

----------


## INFERNAL

قطعا اونی که به خونه نزدیک تره

----------


## omid94

> نه منظورم اینه که بنظر شما اگه بخوام اصفهان بخونم لهجه ی اصفهانی یاد بگیرم برام بهتره؟


یعنی شما به نظرت این همه آدم که از شهرای دیگه دارن اصفهان درس می خونن لهجه اصفهانی میرن یاد میگیرن؟ :Yahoo (117): 
نه نیازی نیست اساتید دانشگاه اصفهان بین اصفهانی و غیر اصفهانی تفاوتی قائل نمیشن یعنی اساسا هیچ کجا این طور نیست. 
ذکر این نکته باز هم ضروریه که معلومات و سواد و پزشک حاذق شدن خیلیش به خود آدم بستگی داره به این که چقدر تشنه کسب دانش باشه

----------


## omid94

> خیلی ممنون از راهنماییاتون خیلی زحمت افتادید وقتتونو گرفتم بی ادبی منم ببخشید


خواهش می کنم. وظیفه بود. من در خدمتم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## kharanban

شنیدن کی بود مانند دیدن ... خودتون برین اصفهان و چند روز با مردم معاشرت کنین  به چنتا بیمارستان هم سر بزنید ...

----------

